# UT OH...



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

*I can tell she's up to something. I've been nekkid for four days now.*
[attachment=56318:Bluebow.jpg]

*Ooooh, a new dwess and bow fwum our fwends Sophia and Loverboy Casanova!* 
(I wuv singing "ohhh wuverboyyy")
[attachment=56319:Blacknwhite.jpg]

*Okay, Time for a TWEET!!!* 
[attachment=56320:FinishedYet.jpg]

*She's never gonna put that thing away. I'm going to starve to DEFF!!!*
[attachment=56321:ImDone.jpg]

My apologies on photo quality. I don't know what's wrong with my camera..

Thanks so much, Sophia, for this darling outfit and to Angelyn too!

..and one more...my close up Mr DeMille !
(oh yes, we have shaken the bow throughout the shoot)
[attachment=56325:MyCloseUp09.jpg]

Sorry, sorting through yesterday's shoot,..there were 40 or so.
Here's one more. Rather snotty look I think!
[attachment=56345:Snottylook.jpg]


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Too stinking adorable, she totally kills me. I love her accent too!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Aug 28 2009, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823432


> Too stinking adorable, she totally kills me. I love her accent too![/B]



LOL! Yes, we're not sure where that accent originated. I think she may have some
drama queen in there somewhere.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

How nice of them! That's quite the classy ensemble too! She looks beauteous in it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

A naked Cosy??? I had to cover Jett's eyes!! Oh Brit, she's simply stunning. And that dress is totally Cosy. Angelyn did a great job! And what a great gift from Sophia and Casanova. Great job everyone on picking out the perfect ensemble for Cosy.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a precious little doll! I love her nekkid and dressed. :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww Cosy you are adorable! I love the Diane's Rain's style topknot! Too cute! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It has been a long time since we have seen a nekkid Cosy. The little dress and bow is a very pretty gift and Cosy looks beautiful modeling it. Black is definitely a Cosy color. Good job ladies!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Love it! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh Brit :smheat:, could Cosy be any more stunning? No! She's just got to be the most gorgeous and adorable Maltese that ever lived. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: How do you ever get anything done and how do you ever say no to her? I just want to kiss and cuddle her!! 

p.s.: I'm so glad the dress worked out. Angelyn was so nice to custom make the dress and the bow - looks so perfect on her! I'd have a new one sent to Cosy everyday just to have a new picture of her! What a doll!! 

Casanova says hubba hubba!! :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 28 2009, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823444


> Awwwwww Cosy you are adorable! I love the Diane's Rain's style topknot! Too cute! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]



I didn't really copy Rain. Cosy's topknot has tipped to the side for years due to it being so thick.
If I put it in the center she winds up eating it! :shocked: 
I imagine that's why Dianne does her girls that way too. It's sweet looking!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

What a pretty dress on a very pretty model!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Cosy is simply breathtaking!!! She has such a sweet little face! :tender: The dress & bow are gorgeous...perfect for a gorgeous little girl! :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Cosy looks stunning in her new black & white dress with matching bow!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG, Cosy is just too cute - what a gorgeous Angel face!!! :wub: The dress and bow are beautiful and Cosy is the perfect model - we need to
see Cosy pics more often!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Simply Stunning!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

cosy is beautiful :wub2: i love her face she is so cute


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Love the dress. She is just darling. :wub2:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Cosy is amazingly pretty! :wub: :wub: :wub: I love her face and her haircut is my favorite.

Thanks, Brit, for sharing! :biggrin: (also thanks to Sophia for giving her a reason to share)


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, Cosy is too cute for words! Love the dress too.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so adorable love the outfit


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

That was so sweet of Sophia :wub: and Cosy looks beyond precious :wub: :wub: 

That dress looks incredible on her...and we wuv her nakked or wif clothes :wub: :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Awww! It just does not get any more adorable than Cosy. :wub: :wub: :wub: She is too sweet!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG Brit!!!!! What a doll :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: !!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh gosh Cosy is far too cute to be true.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I can't believe we saw Cosy's nekkidness! :w00t: It's no surprise , she's just as cute nekkid as she is dressed. I love, love that dress on her. Sophia did a good job picking that one. :thumbsup:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awww...That is sooo sweet of Sophia and Cas!! I cant get enough of how beautiful Cosy's face is!! Stunning!!! What a beautiful dress from Angelyn!

Mia says :" Cosy,I think you look sooo pretty but you always do!! I have this same dress, maybe we can wear it together? Hope we can be friends!!"

((HUGS))

Mia and I


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

she's so cute!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She is so cute!!!! Love the dress :wub: 

Cathy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Brit, you don't share enough pictures of Cosy with us, she's so perfectly beautiful. :good post - perfect 10: 
Ava hopes she grows up to be as pretty as her cousin one day.... :wub: 

Love the dress and bow - I don't remember seeing a darker color dress on Cosy before - it's very sophisticated looking. :thmbup:


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

Brit, Cosy is the ideal beautiful Maltese! I sure hope Dancia is as gorgeous as Cosy when she grows up.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG Britt, I missed these pics!!! What a gorgeous girl......Cosy looks grand in any color but blue is Cosy for sure!!!!! She has the most unique look of any angel and these pics are ADORABLE!!!! Don't wait so long to post this darling little angel!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you all! Everyone always says such sweet things about her. So kind! 

I'd take pics more often but we all know how exasperating it is to try and shoot
a moving target.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Cosy is just the cutest!!!! And in that pretty dress, I could just squeeze her! What wonderful gifts!!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Cosy is beautiful and the clothes stunning. :wub:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW with or without a dress Cosy is a true beauty :wub: Love her face and cut! :heart: The dress and bow are gorgeous...very elegant!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, little bitty Cosy, she is just precious :wub: You should post pictures of that beautiful girl more often.Lovely little dress,& she models great too. My favorite pic is the last one,the closeup, love that little button nose.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Cosy - You must sit still for momma more often so that she can take more pictures of you! We love seeing your adorable, precious self and we simply don't get enough. 

Brit - Cosy is just die for!! Her dress and bow are perfect!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Cosy is such a beautiful girl


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such a beauty. Naked or dressed. Beautiful.
xoxoxo


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Cosy is absolutely adorable! Love the dress :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I added yet another to the original thread. I had taken so many yesterday and didn't see this one until
this morning. THanks again for all the nice comments


----------



## christyg1022 (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh my goodness! That is just too cute for words. She is so precious!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Brit,

Can I have her? I'll give the dress back to Sophia


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Maisie and Me @ Aug 29 2009, 07:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823787


> Brit,
> 
> Can I have her? I'll give the dress back to Sophia [/B]



You can have her for two seconds!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

She would be worth the deal!!!!!!! :chili:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I love love love the dress! that fabric is so stylish!! 

I was just at mum & dads, I think Cosy should be invited to dine with them!

This is their dining setting ...

[attachment=56358:cosy_to_tea.jpg]


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Cosy looks adorable nekkid ... and. in that pretty little dress. She looks like a little model! Cosy is beautiful! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

What a gorgeous dress on a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Aug 29 2009, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823822


> I love love love the dress! that fabric is so stylish!!
> 
> I was just at mum & dads, I think Cosy should be invited to dine with them!
> 
> ...



Ahahaha! Cosy would blend right into the chair and be sat on. LOL!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Aug 29 2009, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823822


> I love love love the dress! that fabric is so stylish!!
> 
> I was just at mum & dads, I think Cosy should be invited to dine with them!
> 
> ...


LOVE that!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

@Brit: Luuuurve the closeups! The camera loves Cosy!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

She does look a bit snooty in the last shot :smrofl:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Cosy is simply adorable nekkid or not!!! :wub: I just adore her lil face...it is too precious!!! :wub: :wub: I don't know how you get anything done with Cosy around, Brit?!? :biggrin: 

That was very sweet of Casanova and Sophia!!! The dress and bow are beautiful!!! :heart:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

OK, so the Boys heard nekked and came-a runnin' and just had to see......Now they are drooling all over!!!!!!! Cosy is the cutest little thing...nekked or not!!

Marie & the droolin' Boys!!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

What a classy little lady. Audrery Hepburn stlye, for sure!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Cosy you go girlfriend, B) :dancing banana: my gosh she's precious :wub:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Cosy is the definition of gorgeous! Clothed or au naturale, she is precious! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Cosy is about the most precious little girl ever! I love that dress. It's on my wish list from Angelyn. It is beautiful on Cosy. I love the look on her face in the 'time for a tweet' shot. It's nice to know some things never change.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG I love your new siggy in the dress! Cosy being a Cue-T-Pie is the understatement of the year!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't even think of the words to describe how cute I think that girl is. Cosy has to be one of the most adorable Malts I've ever seen. 
I love seeing her pictures. We're big Cosy fans here. :wub:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... as always Brit... Cosy is a cutie pie!!! :wub: :wub: 
btw.. any current pics of toy?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 28 2009, 09:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823451


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 28 2009, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823444





> Awwwwww Cosy you are adorable! I love the Diane's Rain's style topknot! Too cute! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]



I didn't really copy Rain. Cosy's topknot has tipped to the side for years due to it being so thick.
If I put it in the center she winds up eating it! :shocked: 
I imagine that's why Dianne does her girls that way too. It's sweet looking!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just trimmed Hunter's top knot when we did the big face trim because his was tipping to the side and it was so precious and sweet but its really something for the ladies with the big bows to take one, not a handsome hunk like Hunter 

We think Cosy looks adorable and sassy all at the same time!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:wub: :wub: Oh my word! Those are just tooooooo cute, How do not want to hold and cuddlle her all day.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She spends a lot of time either in my arms or sitting right beside me. Thanks again, for all the sweet comments!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, Miss Cosy, you are absolutely beautiful in your new dress and bow! It's hard to see you without clothes! LOL! We've been missing you lately! Glad to see precious you!


----------

